# Spraying Propiconazole



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

I've been using Scotts' Disease Ex over the summer and want to start rotating products. I recently purchased Propiconazole 14.3. I spent some time on Youtube and see some apply it using the ortho hose sprayer. I also see some use a back pack sprayer to apply. Just curious for those of you who use Propiconazole how you apply? If using a backpack sprayer does it still need watered afterwards? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@gltaylor74 I wouldn't use a hose end sprayer with Propiconazole. Way too much work and that app needs to be precise.

*Copy and Paste from the Label:*

Propiconazole 14.3 Select 
Systemic Prevenative Disease Control 
Restrictions: 
1.) Do not apply through any type of irrigation system

Mixing Instructions: 
1.) Tank mix sequence 
a.) half water 
b.) wetable powders 
c.) flowables 
d.) propiconazole 
e.) emulifiable concentrates 
f.) remaining water

Disease Control: 
1.) Apply with suficient water to ensure thourogh coverage 
2.) Apply after mowing 
3.) For foliar disease control allow sprayed area to completely dry before irrigation 
4.) For soil-borne disease control water in after application 
5.) Do not apply more that 16 fl oz per 1,000 sq ft/ calendar year 
6.) Bermuda can be sensative to Propiconazole, do not exceed 4 fl oz per 1,000 sq ft/ 30 days.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

I use a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Works well, although I do water it in after application.


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you both for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For most fungus, keep it foliar. Water in after 4hrs.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

MarshalOfFire said:


> I use a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Works well, although I do water it in after application.


What application rate do you use for preventative and cure?


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> For most fungus, keep it foliar. Water in after 4hrs.


My apologies g-man but I'm not exactly sure what you mean by keep it foliar? Would you mind elaborating for a fungus newbie


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

When you spray propi, You have two options. You can leave it on the leaves (foliar) or water it into the soil so the roots bring it up to the leaf. The choice depends on the type of fungus. Root fungus, then it is better to water in. Foliar fungus, it is better to leave it foliar.

Most of the fungus we deal with, foliar will be better. Of course there are exemptions like summer patch.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> MarshalOfFire said:
> 
> 
> > I use a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Works well, although I do water it in after application.
> ...


I have not used it as a preventative yet, only curative. My 2oz/k is curative. Preventative would be 1oz/k from the label (im working off memory, do please check this).


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> When you spray propi, You have two options. You can leave it on the leaves (foliar) or water it into the soil so the roots bring it up to the leaf. The choice depends on the type of fungus. Root fungus, then it is better to water in. Foliar fungus, it is better to leave it foliar.
> 
> Most of the fungus we deal with, foliar will be better. Of course there are exemptions like summer patch.


Thank you. So the foliar approach would be to use my sprayer to spray it on the grass, then give it 4 hours then water in. Hope I understand this right.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At least 4hr or just leave it foliar. After 4 hrs, the leaves don't absorb much more. The coating could still provide some contact protection. Watering it in gets it into the soil so you get the soil/root path too. No wrong answer with either approach. Last week I did a foliar and left it foliar against Dollar Spot.


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks very much! I appreciate all of the information.


----------

